# OV-VASCRA Special event scheduled for Saturday, April 19th 2008.



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Ohio Valley VASCRA - Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Association 

Southwestern Pennsylvania, West Virginia Northern Panhandle, and Eastern Ohio

A quick reminder notice about the next OV-VASCRA event scheduled for Saturday, April 19th 2008. Recall that it is Vintage American Muscle Car bodies night so be sure to have your Vintage bodies ready for the stock class T-jet race. Doors will open at 10:00am and racing to start at Noon!! It is going to be a great day of racing with the "Wizzard of Slot cars" HAHAHAH

His track that we are going to race on is a 6 lane track that has a high bank turn on one end. It is a fast and tricky track!

If anyone needs a ride to the race let Jeff and I know or you could follow us out to Bob's place On that day!!

*April 19, 2008
VASCRA Spring Fling
Wizzard Raceway in Bedford, PA
Doors open 10:00 AM, racing at 12:00 PM
Planned race events:
1. Stock class T-jets with Vintage American Muscle Car bodies
2. Super stock T-jets

Bob's Address is:
Bob Lincoln.
148 Deer Oak Lane
Bedford, PA 15522


----------

